# Vinyl not wanting to stick to shirts



## Hardluckgraphix (Mar 12, 2013)

I just bought a Transpro 15x15 heat press , I have already made 4 shirts & they all turned out good but when I went to do another shirt after I pressed it the vinyl wants to come off with the backing. I am using the same temp & timing as the first 4 I did. I am new to this so I was wondering if maybe I am pressing to long or have my temp to hot. I have my temp set at 318-320 & am pressing for 18 secs , I have the pressure bolt turned about half way so I figured that would be a med. pressure. Appreciate any help you all may give me & any tips .


----------



## yssemhair (Jan 22, 2009)

I don't know what vinyl you're using but usual temps are between 330-350 F. Pressure sounds good but the temp makes a big difference. I would check the 4 previous pieces to see if it's really on there. Give it a few little tugs and if it's not adhered it'll lift up.

Good luck!

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I747 using T-Shirt Forums


----------



## Hardluckgraphix (Mar 12, 2013)

Its the Vinyl one Premium vinyl from pro world . I will check some of the other ones & see I know one of the shirts I ran through the washing machine & it is still sticking. I wasn't sure on the temp. Thanks


----------



## calhtech (Feb 4, 2012)

yssemhair said:


> I don't know what vinyl you're using but usual temps are between 330-350 F. Pressure sounds good but the temp makes a big difference. I would check the 4 previous pieces to see if it's really on there. Give it a few little tugs and if it's not adhered it'll lift up.
> 
> Good luck!
> 
> Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I747 using T-Shirt Forums


Siser Easy Weed has an application temp of 305 for 10-15 Secs, Thermo Flex is at 330-335, Spectra Eco Film, 302. So temp, is really dependent on MFG. Check their specs and try it again. Also, you need a heat gun. Not knocking the TRanspro, but you need to make certain you are applying your material correctly. Especially if you plan on SELLING your merchandise. You don't want it washing off. Bad customer experiences travels FAST! Good luck.


----------



## royster13 (Aug 14, 2007)

yssemhair said:


> I don't know what vinyl you're using but usual temps are between 330-350 F. Pressure sounds good but the temp makes a big difference. I would check the 4 previous pieces to see if it's really on there. Give it a few little tugs and if it's not adhered it'll lift up.
> 
> Good luck!
> 
> Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I747 using T-Shirt Forums


There is no such thing as "usual" when it comes to heat press vinyl.....Every vinyl has a specific time, temperature and pressure for the best results....

For example I press all my Siser Easy Weed at 305 for 12 seconds.....Another thing is to take sure your platen is hot.....Before you do your 1st shirt and if you let it cool down, you need to heat your platen.....Although Siser Easy Weed says to do a 3 to 4 second pre-press, I do 10 seconds to make sure my platen is hot....


----------



## mmoguls (Mar 9, 2009)

Royce is right, as usual. You MUST follow the manufacturer's instructions exactly if you want consistent results. Also, some heat presses have trouble holding the temp consistent through a press run, check your temps with a digital thermometer. And ALWAYS pre-press your gaments. Whenever I forget, the darn letters fall off!

hope this helps you,

dANNY8bALL
www.SanJoseScreenPrinting.com


----------



## GotSpiritTexas (Aug 1, 2013)

I had the same problem with the hot pink Thermoflex Plus vinyl. It just wouldn't stick no matter what I tried (and I was following the manufacturer's directions). I always use the TFP vinyl with no problem. I normally do a warm peel on all of my shirts but with this certain color I had to wait until it was completely cooled off and it came off just fine (even though it says warm or cool peel). I find that some of their colors are also easier to weed for whatever reason...


----------



## Babydoll (Mar 6, 2010)

Do you guys have any info with printed materials? We got a Bn-20 about a month ago and at first used the material that was from Roland and one roll of Siser materials. We did a run of different logos for us at our shop and pressed them onto 100% cotton garments. They all looked amazing! (good thing), but when washed, some of the prints crinkled, some were peeling off along the edges.

We SOLD a bunch of these shirts throughout the following weekend at a show, and have heard from one of the customers that the print came off. Once again these were only on 100% cotton tee shirts.

We have since purchased 2 types of material from Imprintables, the one that stretches more and one that is a standard print cut. (I forget the names right now) 

Any tips or suggestions? We need to get this down. plus I never had sticking or peeling issues when i was buying digital prints from Stahls directly. 

thanks!!
~Meryl


----------



## sttbtch (Oct 5, 2010)

I have the bn since Feb. I have tried many and I have found that I like tattoo by rtapes bright color great transfer. I put it on the shirts at 330 for 10 sec.

Have used over 100 yards for shirts have not had one come back yet. 

Op I would get a heat gun and make sure your press is actually at the temp is really at the setting . We had an old press that the temp was off by 15 degrees. Just got the fashion and weekly we still check the temp with the gun

Sent from my DROID RAZR using T-Shirt Forums


----------



## Babydoll (Mar 6, 2010)

sttbtch said:


> I have the bn since Feb. I have tried many and I have found that I like tattoo by rtapes bright color great transfer. I put it on the shirts at 330 for 10 sec.
> 
> Have used over 100 yards for shirts have not had one come back yet.
> 
> ...


Thank You! I just looked them up. we also had the same issue the other person did with the same color the Hot Pink, We had to use another brand to fix the issue, I do need to get that heat gun today!
thanks for the help


----------



## sttbtch (Oct 5, 2010)

We got our heat gun at harbor freight for like 20.00

Sent from my DROID RAZR using T-Shirt Forums


----------



## royster13 (Aug 14, 2007)

sttbtch said:


> We got our heat gun at harbor freight for like 20.00
> 
> Sent from my DROID RAZR using T-Shirt Forums


Heat guns can be very unreliable because of the way they bounce off the Teflon coating on the platen....This is the best type of tool....RPK-PYRMTR : Digital Pyrometer & Surface Probe Kit : Geo Knight & Co Inc Or in the alternative, a bbq probe thermometer.....


----------

